# Let the good times roll...



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

After raining for two days straight the sun finally was shining again and Harleigh was having some fun! So... some pictures from this evening.

Hopping along..









One of her favorite things... fetching!









She was getting impatient when the ball wasn't thrown within 3 seconds, lol.









Dork.









Ummm, I'm not even sure...









More fetching fun..

























Beggars can't be choosers









Pretty girl!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome pictures! I love her collar too! I love the last picture, she looks so happy


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

My favorite picture is the one of Harleigh begging!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

love this dog. so photogenic.....


----------

